# frybound???



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

I came home today to find my guppy all screwed up.
Skinnier than i have ever seen her b4, most of its body is all pink and covered in sores, and breathing hard.

have no clue what happened, or even what it is. i am thinking maybe she got fry bound or something. There is no way she will survive, gonna have to cull i guess:x 

tank mates:
6 mollies
6 guppies (fry, bout' 3/4'' long)
5 cherry barbs
3 otto's
2 cories
1 banjo cat
1 gold barb
1 green fire tetra
1 female betta


I'll post my parameters in a few....


----------



## violet (Mar 17, 2006)

That's not fry bound, why would you think that? Sounds like flex or some other kind of infection.

And it's euthanizing her, not culling. There is a difference.


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

what does euthanizing mean?


i dont know why i would think frybound, guess the fact that shes been dropping fry every 3 weeks kinda pops into my head.


----------



## violet (Mar 17, 2006)

Ending life to prevent further suffering

Culling is removing flawed, less than perfect or extra individuals. While in fishkeeping it often means death, the definition is not death.


----------

